

The Prague Pneumatic Post system (early mechanical networking) - dgtized
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Prague_pneumatic_post

======
chrischen
Oh so that's what that tube thing was in the Simpsons. And all this time I
thought it was fake... ha ha ha. me so stupid.

------
anigbrowl
This would be more appropriately included in this thread:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=757843>

Absent that context, it's just taking up page space. Please reconsider.

~~~
scott_s
There's a long practice here for posting, on their own, submissions that are
related to the discussion in another submission. I like this practice, because
it gives the feeling of a meta-discussion across all of HN.

